# Adobe Flash Player shows it's running twice in Task Manager



## debodun (Jun 12, 2004)

I tried to find info on this. One suggestion was to go into the Macromed folder, open the file mms.cfg with notepad and add the line ProtectedMode=0. I tried and it won't allow me to make any changes this way. I wanted to know if I should make the change and if so, how. (see attached screenshot of Task Manager). I am running Windows 7 - 64 bit as the OS. I use Firefox as a Web browser.


----------



## mpeet611 (Dec 16, 2013)

You may have more than one copy of adobe flash player installed. To find out go to control panel & click on uninstall programs then tell look at the top of the list & tell me how many copies of adobe flash player you currently have installed.


----------



## debodun (Jun 12, 2004)

Here's a screenshot of the list:


----------



## mpeet611 (Dec 16, 2013)

You have 2 copies of adobe flash player installed. The one that says active x is used by Internet Explorer. The other one that says NPAPI is used by firefox. If you don't use IE you can get rid of the active x copy of flash player but keep the npapi copy because you said you use firefox.


----------



## debodun (Jun 12, 2004)

Thanks for your response.


----------



## stantley (May 22, 2005)

It's normal for Firefox to use two Flash player processes, it has to do with Firefox's protected mode.

Read here: https://forums.adobe.com/thread/1046915

I would still leave both versions of Flash player installed. There are some sites that don't work properly with Firefox and you have to use Internet Explorer.


----------



## debodun (Jun 12, 2004)

I'm not going to uninstall anything as long as it's not interfering. I was just curious why there were 2 versions of Flash running. Also curious why the plug-in is crashing so much lately.


----------



## stantley (May 22, 2005)

See if anything here helps at all: https://support.mozilla.org/en-US/kb/adobe-flash-plugin-has-crashed


----------



## debodun (Jun 12, 2004)

I unchecked the Enable Flash in Protected Mode. Now I see the Flash Player processes have disappeared from the Task Manager. Is there any danger in running out of protected mode?


----------



## stantley (May 22, 2005)

A quote from the Mozilla support site:

"*Warning:* Disabling _Flash protected mode_ makes your computer more vulnerable to security exploits. Do not disable this feature unless you are affected by poor Flash performance."

So the question is has disabling protected mode solved the problem of Flash crashing. If it has then I would leave it disabled.

Also I saw that your Flash version is 19.0.0.207, I would update to 19.0.0.226 to see if that helps.


----------



## debodun (Jun 12, 2004)

One other issue I'm having - I can play Candy Crush on Facebook fine, but Family Feud2 always crashes. Any idea why?


----------



## stantley (May 22, 2005)

I'm not going to be able to help you much with Facebook since I'm the only person left on the planet that doesn't have a Facebook account.

One thing you could try is to use IE instead of Firefox.


----------



## mpeet611 (Dec 16, 2013)

stantley said:


> I'm not going to be able to help you much with Facebook since I'm the only person left on the planet that doesn't have a Facebook account.


I also don't have a facebook account & i don't plan on getting one so your not the only person on earth that doesn't use facebook.



debodun said:


> One other issue I'm having - I can play Candy Crush on Facebook fine, but Family Feud2 always crashes. Any idea why?


I once had a similar issue with a game on shockwave.com. The game i was trying to play in google chrome would crash & freeze my browser when it was trying to load. I tried reinstalling adobe flash & adobe shockwave player but that didn't help so i tried loading the game in IE & the game worked normally. Like stanley said try loading family feud 2 in IE & see if works. If it does work in IE then that game may not be fully compatible with firefox.


----------



## debodun (Jun 12, 2004)

I was wondering if any plug-ins I have are interfering. Here's a list from a screenshot of the ones in Firefox.


----------



## mpeet611 (Dec 16, 2013)

I don't see any conflicts but you may want to ask somebody that uses firefox to take a look because i use chrome. In your list it says Quicktime needs to be updated. Here's a download link so you can make sure you have the newest version. http://www.apple.com/quicktime/download/


----------



## stantley (May 22, 2005)

Did you try that game with Internet Explorer?


----------



## Phantom010 (Mar 9, 2009)

Try disabling Primetime Content Decryption Module.


----------



## TulsaRose (Jan 6, 2012)

I use Firefox for most game sites although I no longer play (or do anything else) at Facebook. Maybe my Firefox plugins screenshot will help. First thing you need to do is click the top link to check if your plugins are up-to-date. That should update the QuickTime and Java apps. I would recommend activating one of the Shockwave for Director apps shown in your screenshot and let it be updated, too. Some game sites require it, others don't.


----------

